# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Storing Tobacco Long Term

## Adventure Wolf

I know this is a food section, but I didn't know exactly where to put this thread. Since food storage is similar to my topic, maybe I can place it here. It's a similar topic.

I have come into ownership of a large amount of chewing tobacco - not dip but home made twist. It's the kind of tobacco that you have to take a bite off of.

I was thinking about vaccum sealing it and sticking it in my freezer or cellar. Is this a practical?

----------


## crashdive123

I would think that vacuum sealing and keeping it in a cool place would be effective.

----------


## Manwithnoname

I'm not a chewer but have known smokers that keep their cartons both in the freezer and fridge. I think the vacuum packing would be a must but I don't know how freezing would affect things. I tend to agree more with Crashes idea of keeping it cool and add in a dark place. I would think mold would be your enemy since I'm sure you're wanting to retain all the tobaccos moisture. Have you tried to research this further?

----------


## shiftyer1

I don't use chewing tobacco but I do smoke a pipe.  Cellering pipe tobacco is quite popular because the flavor changes over time.  Mason Jars are quite popular for this.

----------


## kyratshooter

Factory recommendations for shelf life on tobacco products is 6 months.

That is duration of time on the shelf.  The factories flash freeze some of their products and do not start the count until they take the goods from the freezer.

The enemy of tobacco products is drying out.  They require a certain level of humidity to taste right and that level of humidity will promote mold growth with time.  So to preserve tobacco one must freeze the product or place it in an air tight, sterile environment.

Or treat it with chemicals.

My G-grand dad made his own chew (twist) and kept it in the smoke house hanging on thin poles and he would blast it with hickory smoke several times a year.  It would keep from one harvest to the next from what I remember.

There are also natural bugs that infest tobacco products and they will turn your stash into a pile of bug poo after a couple of years if it is just left laying around.

Best recommendation is freezing it.

BTW, most of that home made chew will work for pipe or cigarettes if you allow it to dry a little and crumble it a bit.  You might want to get a stash of papers or keep some cheap pipes around.

Even in a short term disaster tobacco can be a good trade item.  Most folks buy one pack at a time and never have a reserve stock.  In 24 hours they are going to find out just how nicotine addicted they really are.

----------


## hunter63

Temping to just avoid this thread.....as an smoker that can't smoke anymore....
That said....I would think the twist chew would be much better to attempt to store if it hasn't had a lot of added chemicals added....the cool dark place (cellar) comes to mind.

The reason I say this is simply personnel experience....menthol cigarettes get really nasty if left for a year in your hunting jacket, worst of the pack is opened.
On the other hand, non-menthol cigarette get dry and harsh....but smoke-able in the same situation....depending how bad you want a smoke.

----------


## Manwithnoname

I don't know Hunter, to me menthol fresh of the assembly line is nasty haha.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I have the problem of being the guy that chews, dips, smokes and drinks way to much. Whenever I start researching this stuff, I always have a brief moment when I'm like "I should quit" and then the thought passes as quickly as a hound dog's productivity. I just had one of those moments.

I'm thinking that I am going to put some in the cellar, some in the pantry and some in the freezer. Then when I get another batch, I will know the answer to this.

But after reading more stuff this morning and listening to you all, I think the cellar is the best place. With that said, experimentation will never hurt.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Temping to just avoid this thread.....as an smoker that can't smoke anymore.....


Know what you mean Hunter.  I quit in 2004 and have not had one since that time.

I'm sitting here right now craving a Camel.  It's not like AA apparently, because talking about it does not "help".

Adventure Wolf, why are you going to put them in the cellar when the factory freezes them as best storage?

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> Know what you mean Hunter.  I quit in 2004 and have not had one since that time.
> 
> I'm sitting here right now craving a Camel.  It's not like AA apparently, because talking about it does not "help".
> 
> Adventure Wolf, why are you going to put them in the cellar when the factory freezes them as best storage?



The problem becomes that I don't know if freezing it will dry it out.

----------


## Manwithnoname

That's what my thoughts were too AW, the freeze might dry it out but I very well could be wrong. I guess even if it did it would be better than mold....unless of course you like your penicillin straight from the source.

----------


## hunter63

AW....
I know where your thinking is coming from...typical addiction thinking.....Been there, done that....and still think about it every day.
I always wanted to be sure that I never, ever, run out....and will go to great lengths to stash packs in coats, vehicles, buy in bulk......to save money.

But all the while knowing that it's not good for me.....so should just quit....but decide maybe next week, or a New Years resolution, just some day down the road....
By telling my self that.....Makes it a resolution of sorts like that settled so till "that day" gets here....I am guilt free.
Then that "day" comes.....we start all over again.

Many friends do the "If I buy one pack/can at a time, I can control my smoking/dipping....."
But then "make a gas station run at midnight....because they ran out...or were down to a couple of smokes and get really nervous that it was a long time till morning.

I was down to a about 5 smokes a day after my first 2 angioplasties and stents (over 11 years)....but the Doc knew I was still smoking....and basically said...."I am leaving it up to you, just smoke less or you are going to have problems".

The last time it was "You need a by-pass, and we are keeping you here till surgery".....Laid there from Tues at 11;30 to the following Monday, then had surgery.....That was a long week.

That hurt me,... bad.... and I did get thru it, but hurt so bad I didn't want to cough, eat or move.....
After 2 weeks time, the chemical physical addiction was mostly over...or at least the pain pills took off the edge.....so just the mental part left to deal with.....so was in the "one day at a time" mode.

That was Dec of 2013.....still do the works out 3 days a week.......No guarantee, but don't want a pacemaker if I can help it.

I'm not telling you this to try to change you....I would not listen to anyone, nor will I preach.....But it did give me a "Reason to Quit....a Big reason".... that I knew I should have years ago.....

And....I never have worry that I have to save, preserve, plan,......to get my next pack of smokes, dip, twist, or grow my own tobacco plants.......So I never, ever run out.

...And gives me $5200 bucks a year to buy gear, guns knives.....

----------


## tundrabadger

The thing with smoking...the real thing,  as I see it, is it's not just a habit or an addiction.  It's a hobby, after a fashion...so when I was smoking, my pipe wasn't just  a means to get some nicotine in my system, although that was certainly enjoyable, it was a preoccupation.   I bought different blends of tobacco to  taste the difference,  I had really firm opinions about types of pipe,  I had something to do with my hands while I was on my way to the bus stop or walking the dog.   So  when a heart attack  took my uncle, who was a pretty committed smoker,  at 56 and I said "to hell with this,  i'm 30 and 30 is the age when I stop  smoking",   I wasn't just walking away from a bad habit.  The nicotine  I mostly don't miss anymore,  but I DO miss having something to do with my hands when I'm out walking.   

That said,  AW,   a screw top tin  should help to keep it fresh longer, and if you decide to get  some cheap pipes,  you can't go wrong with corncob....makes for a nice, sweet smoke, as good as you'd get with a pipe that costs 6 times as much.  just get one with hardwood insert at the bottom.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Tobacco for me is an addiction and a hobby. Like you Tundra, I try out different things. I try different dips, different chews, different brands of cigarettes (Marlboro, Kool, Camel) I like to change up the brand and the type all the time but I prefer Kool Greens, Marlboro Reds, Grizzy Wintergreen, and Red Man.

I have tried smoking a pipe before, but if I prefer cigars.

Same thing with drinking. I like craft beer and bourbon but I do like try different things.

Good advice Hunter.

----------


## WalkingTree

I had the interesting experience of quitting without trying and ending up vaping...interesting because: I loved smoking, didn't want to quit, didn't try to quit...

(I never smoked heavily - always thought many of the problems smokers have is just smoking too much - but I smoked regularly nonstop for decades, and had no intention of stopping)

...it happened because I got sick (I have the fortune of only getting sick *very* rarely) just a kind of cold/flu. But that's weird because I got sick before, and didn't smoke while sick but just started again after I got better. But this time, I had already gotten a vape, so while sick I played around with it - I only got it because I'm picky on what my cigarette tastes like, and was wondering if I could get a certain taste from vape. Well, I hadn't "figured it out" yet, and kind of gave up on it...one thing I didn't want to get sucked into was having to screw around with a vape pipe too much. I just wanted it to be simple and work. But while I was sick I messed with it some more and figured out how to make it work properly.  (because of why I smoked, if I wasn't enjoying the cigarette, I wouldn't smoke. Despite any nic addition. So I think that my body knew therefore the only way to make me quit was to make me not enjoy it anymore. Somehow this time getting sick was different.)

Just to add to the understanding of my habit and my experience - I hated even the idea of liquid-smoking raspberry or snickerdoodle cookie or pepsi. I can't comprehend how smokers like that stuff when they turn to vaping. I sought out tobacco oriented e-juices.

So, I ended up "figuring it out" and now my vape pipe works wonderfully. Turns out my research before my original purchase worked out the way I intended. I now have a simple small thing that operates very well with little maintenance jibber jabber and *very* low expense compared to cigarettes, giving me the kind of 'smoke' that I want and with flavors I like. One thing that was hard to figure out is that all flavors, even tobacco ones, have the potential for a sickly sweetness to them that I couldn't stand...but I found one that doesn't have that. No sweetness. Just literal smokiness. And this just from a common vape shop, no special order or home mixing.

Since middle of last November I've tried a cigarette 3 times. And I can't even begin to enjoy it. Two half-drag attempts and I put it out willingly. For some reason it's not like before after I got better from being sick. It is on a level of nastiness that I never could imagine. Repulsive. No chance of "readjusting" to it. But my vape pipe ended up actually doing it for me completely. It's not simply a substitute that does just good enough...but it's even "awesome" when it comes to smoking enjoyment and satisfaction. I *prefer* it by a long shot. For me, it's like all of the good flavors of smoke, and the feeling of inhaling and exhaling it...minus all of the bad elements of the flavor or aftereffects. Or something like that. It's like it is what smoking always was supposed to be, but never was...if making such a statement doesn't sound weird.

Anyway, the point of this story is to lead to this - aside from needing a tiny solar panel for a charger and reserve batteries, in any kind of collapse having a stock of e-juice and preserving it is a whole different situation, much simpler. The stuff lasts much longer, and just goes in the fridge. Of course, making the stuff later on when shops no longer exist is something that a person would have to figure out.

----------


## hunter63

My GF smoked a pipe, as did my father form time to time.
GF used to put a 1/2 apple in his tobacco jar,"to keep it moist"...guess it worked?

Did find this....
https://www.rollingpaperdepot.com/pa...-Tobacco-Fresh

As far as something to do with hands goes.....LOL....
That's an interesting point, from a comment an old factory Superintendent related to me once, after he interviewed a few new prospect employees. 
"Never hire a pipe smoker....they just f^$% with their pipe all day.....pack, tamp, light, suck, smack on hand, pack some more, light again, suck.....mess with it......" (Back in them days you could smoke in the factory)

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> My GF smoked a pipe, as did my father form time to time.
> GF used to put a 1/2 apple in his tobacco jar,"to keep it moist"...guess it worked?
> 
> Did find this....
> https://www.rollingpaperdepot.com/pa...-Tobacco-Fresh
> 
> As far as something to do with hands goes.....LOL....
> That's an interesting point, from a comment an old factory Superintendent related to me once, after he interviewed a few new prospect employees. 
> "Never hire a pipe smoker....they just f^$% with their pipe all day.....pack, tamp, light, suck, smack on hand, pack some more, light again, suck.....mess with it......" (Back in them days you could smoke in the factory)


Good info. Good read. I will remember this if the frozen experiment ends up drying up the tobacco.

----------


## hunter63

Like I said....I would like to help you out as I did really enjoy a good smoke.....LOL....sometimes I really want one... ALOT.
No, I not gonna light up.

----------


## WalkingTree

hunter, ever considered the vape jazz?

----------


## hunter63

Ha......Actually had an electronic cigarette with me in the hospital....and in the intensive care unit....there were no rules against them.....so I used it/them for a couple of times.....and coughed so hard I just gave everything up.......

Doc actually saw them laying there, and laughed and shook his head....muttered something about me being hard headed....said he was gonna get them too......LOL

Nope don't ever consider them, just seems like another crutch,.....with the tough time I had with kicking tobacco....NOT gonna even consider "vaping"......don't even like the sound of the term (and not in my spell checker).....Nor did I like the taste when I tried it.

When I get the urge....I just go a buy another Handi Rifle. 

Now on the other hand, in the words of another cardio work out partner..."If I was told I had  something serious, and gonna die in 2 months....I buy a pack of smokes"......Naw,...LOL,... my luck I would get cured and have to quit all over again.

----------


## Rick

If anyone needs an incentive to quit volunteer to care for a terminal lung cancer patient. It will set your head straight poste haste.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Walkingtree, like you, I like that tobacco taste and am picky. My preference is additive free like American Spirit. For my 50th bday my daughter and son in law got me a vape pipe because he had quit using one. I've experimented with a lot of different juices for it but the best I've been able to do is use it at certain times like in the evening after work, road trips and working inside somewhere I can't smoke but can take a puff or two in some maintenance closet or such. I guess it helps me smoke less but ive never been able to bridge the gap with it. It's just not the same.  The worst for me, my morning coffee routine. It just ain't the same without a good smoke.

----------


## WalkingTree

(Manwithnoname) The reason I went ahead and told the story in my longer post is because what's weird for me is I didn't even try to quit. Didn't want to. Made fun of vaping. Then suddenly I'm quit without any will power at all. And love the vape...does it for me so completely it freaks me out.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Hey man, that's awesome, wish it worked like that for me. Question, is yours the penlight type or do you have the square battery pack thing? Have had a coupla people tell me they started with one like mine but they switched to the square battery thing and that did it for them cause it hit harder and more like a real smoke.

----------


## WalkingTree

Manwithnoname:

Ok, sorry, another long post ahead. Is necessary if I'm trying to really answer in a way that shares useful info and helps others. It's gonna get a bit geeky and odd. Cause odd is just how I roll. Lots of this may seem like unnecessary jabber, but I know it just helps to paint a context for useful insight. Going through these paces will make a person think about how it all applies to them individually.

Looking at vaping, I had to understand my particular smoking habit. Why I smoke, why I like it, etc. I already understood it though long ago.

Part of this touches on addiction in general...but I'm not going to get into that much otherwise here...for me, I've always had the impulse (without trying, no will power) to not get into something just to get some kind of 'fix' or 'chase a feeling' - if I wasn't enjoying it, I wasn't going to do it. Doesn't seem to be any point. One possible exception is the element of "needing something to feel like my day's complete" on one occasion, in a manner of speaking - For example, after a few drinks, I get tired of it. No possibility of drinking too much. But there was one very short period in my life when I got into the mindset that I *needed* to have a couple of beers each day, literally just for the sake of it, in order to feel like my day was 'complete'. I quickly caught the uselessness of this, and got out of that rut after a few days. Dodged one easily, I guess.

I mention this one exception-element though because there *is* the fact of how I enjoy my coffee ritual...and my smoking ritual. Such that it's a required part of my day. But it honestly isn't the same thing.

See, to find a "vape strategy" (one that works a certain way, etc) that would work for me, required knowing what I got out of smoking. And how to translate this over to vaping. (and this therefore may work differently for someone else).

Consider the fact that I smoked regularly for decades. Pipe sometimes, and cigarettes mostly, yet I didn't have smoker's breath, clothes or house or fingers didn't smell like it (non smokers would be surprised when I lit up), didn't cough a lot, didn't get short of breath and could go jogging, didn't get sick periodically. I always attributed this to how my habit didn't seem to be the same as a typical smoker's, and I wanted to *enjoy* a smoke if I was going to bother. Enjoy it a certain way. And it might be hard to envision, but needing to enjoy the ritual regularly really can be different from needing to do it regularly just for the sake of it, though it sounds the same or like I'm making that "addict's excuse".

The following things are natural. I didn't force these things, they were always just how I needed things or I wasn't enjoying smoking:

- I never smoked to have something to do with my fingers, because of stress or nervousness. Never to relax...in fact, I had to be relaxed *first* before lighting up. (Also, since I didn't smoke when my body needed oxygen after exertion, or immediately before some exertion, I'm sure that didn't hurt my fitness.)

- Never in order to just kill 10 minutes here and 10 minutes there. Can't stand that.

- I can't stand doing anything while smoking. Not even walking leisurely down the sidewalk. I can't even have one burning somewhere to pick up occasionally while doing something.

- Long ago I realized that for me having a smoke is like sitting down and having a quiet reflective cup of hot tea. I literally have to set aside some time, for that exclusively. And not be rushed. If someone is telling me to take 10 minutes and get it done, I won't bother. That's not enough. It's not a wham-bam for me. It even bothers me for someone to engage me in casual chit chat during a smoke - don't make me talk, I'm smoking here, go away. Like trying to eat and someone asks you something right when you put a bite into your mouth, or making your food get cold cause you're jibber jabbering instead of eating. (I've even had this humorous notion that a smoker's voice begins to sound a certain way because they always talk while exhaling.)

- I have to have something to drink with a smoke (I always suspected this is why I never had smoker's breath). Tea, soda, milk, anything. Even if I was craving a smoke, I literally would not smoke unless I got something to sip with it. It was like I needed that olfactory counterpoint. If I didn't have something to sip, wouldn't even be tempted. Even if smokers were all around me puffing away. Someone could pay me money, and I wouldn't smoke.

- Know how they say beggars can't be choosey? Not true with me. If it wasn't a cigarette I liked, even if I was having a nic fit, I wouldn't bother. No point.

- If in my house, some windows have to be open, according to the direction of the breeze (I'm sure this kept my clothes and house from smelling). But I even didn't like to smoke indoors somewhere else if there wasn't some ventilation.

- The air has to be still. If outdoors, I have to find a place where the wind doesn't mess with me. Ahab in Moby Dick is described as preferring to face into a strong wind and letting his pipe smoke wash over his face. I'm the opposite. Part of what I like is the physical feeling of inhaling, and then exhaling, the smoke. If the air is moving around, can't do that. It messes with the dynamics. People will watch me inhale then exhale, and say that I smoke a cigarette like it was a joint. This was always a good laugh, but then I'd tell them to stop paying so much attention to me and go away, I'm smoking here.

Because of all this, I never smoked a pack or two a day. A pack would last me up to 3 days, without trying. I never chained smoked at all. Wouldn't light a second smoke shortly after the first one. Because I enjoyed it *when* I smoked, and made it a reflective cup-of-hot-tea type of occasion, I was satisfied. So I didn't need one again for a while. And whenever I was in the mood for one, if I couldn't smoke according to these conditions, I wouldn't bother. Wasn't tempted just because of some need for nicotine. I didn't do any of this for this purpose, with any effort to control my habit...that's just how I needed to enjoy smoking anyway.

- A psychologist might say that smoking is "an affirmation of life". I always said that smoking is "celebrating the moment".

(continued below)

----------


## WalkingTree

Ok, so...

I figure that the keys for converting to vaping includes an e-juice that freaking tastes and feels like tobacco...as much as it can, at least. Not some darned fruit flavor crap. And I didn't want any of that sweetness either. Also, for me at least, I need something that 'puts out' enough 'smoke' to see. I not only want to feel it, but seeing it as I exhale is a kind of psychological bio-feedback. But I also didn't want some big expensive over complicated crap that I had to mess around with all the time (Also didn't want to get sucked into some kind of parts compatibility or non-availability or maintenance issues after a purchase). Some apparently like to tinker with theirs all of the time, and that's how they quit. Because they became tinkers with their machine. But that's not for me. I want to see my exhale, but I don't need a cloud. I just mean more than a weak almost invisible mist. Can't stand those cloud-makers like they're seeking attention or competing with other cloud-makers. That much just isn't necessary. (When visiting various vape shops during my "research", I found that every shop seems to have that one token customer who seems to live in the shop, and they're obnoxious in some way or another - went into one place, posed my initial question when the guy asked me if he could help me, and the only other guy in the place, a customer with some kind of monster that looked like a darned rifle or something, took his big impressive noisy hit and blew in my direction, making a cloud that filled the entire shop as if he was going to impress me and make me want something like what he got. Had to move myself to the other side of the shop taking the guy helping with me.)

I ended up with something like this (my first and last purchase, thanks to my research and picking people's brains) -

http://4aceswholesale.com/cig668-mas...quid-vaporizer

(I'm not advertising. That's just the first site with a pic that would post well here after a google search. Mine isn't even exactly like this one. Not much different though.)

About 4 1/2 inches long, and 'puts out' great.

My original idea was something 'ergonomic' in a certain way like a tobacco pipe. As well as small and simple. The ergonomic part didn't turn out that way though - didn't think about how I have to push the button versus how to hold it. I still love it though anyway, that part wasn't a big deal. But I replaced the round metal mouth piece with a flat plastic one - like with a tobacco pipe.

It is what they call a 'mechanical' versus a 'digital'. Literally just a battery, and a matter of completing a circuit when you push the button. That's it. Like the difference between a 70's truck, and a 2000's truck. This thing is extremely reliable in every way. Quick and easy to fill and replace the wick. The wick units are simple inexpensive things that aren't hard to find, and if I want a second tank that's not hard to find either, nor expensive. Total initial price with charger as in the pic - about 50 bucks.

I don't want something with a square battery pack as you're probably referring to. Can't hold that for periods of time comfortably and do my 'reflective' ritual as I like to. Those things last longer on charges, but charge life just isn't an issue...versus it becoming more like I have to pick up a device to 'get my fix' and lay down all the time, and worry about transporting it and protecting it, etc. (found a tiny padded digital camera case and use that for my pipe so I don't have to worry about carrying it around with me somewhere away from home.) I keep two batteries...one charged, and one in the pipe. Might have to change it every-other day. No big deal.

Now...here is the difference between when I first got it just to play with but was frustrated with it and put it down for a month or so, and how I "figured it out" to make it 'work right'. Firstly, e-juice flavor. One by the same name at one shop isn't quite the same as from another. So far, there is only one place that has what I really like, but they're doing fine and I'm not worried about not being able to get it in the future. But anyway, it takes some time and experiments, and even home mixing maybe of two kinds that you buy, to find what really does it for you. Some places are even worthless - feels like you're vaping water mist, no flavor, no feeling. Secondly, I just didn't understand those little things having to do with how to operate it and 'fiddle' with it...

...I said that I don't like something I have to tinker with much, and it may sound like that's what this is. But it's not. I eventually equated it with occasionally filling my zippo or replacing it's flint. It's like that. I didn't yet know what ohm-resistance wick works best like I like. And how to take it apart when filling it or replacing the wick and putting it back together. And how to tell if my charge was low or the wick needed changing. And how long a battery was supposed to last, or how long a wick was supposed to last. Simple things like that. But also how to 'use' it...it's all more like "holding your tongue the right way" versus being able to explain it. But now it's like a little firecracker whereas initially it seemed to have all kinds of problems and seemed like a waste...don't know what I'm doing right, but I'm rolling with it.

Have to replace a wick unit every several days. A pack of 5 is about 10 bucks. A 5 dollar thingy of e-juice lasts about a month. The two batteries have been back and forth in the charger and in the pipe for 6 months now. As far as expense is concerned, I think that's good. And I'm puffing on this thing every day.

And in the winter or summer, when the air or heat is on, I don't have to open the windows or go outside. And that's without my place having that sickly sweet smell either since the stuff I like doesn't have so much of that in it (every single vape shop I've been in is *nasty*, because of the accumulated e-juice sweetener or vegetable glycerin everywhere).

Part of my initial frustrating maintenance issue had to do with taking it apart and putting it back together. And understanding that I need to do it every so often even when not needing to change the wick or refill. Just needs some tiny little places cleaned with a fingernail sized piece of paper towel and the below-mentioned pipe cleaner.

I got some pipe cleaners (how poetic or ironic) and use one for certain things. Clean under running tap water and reuse. I take this thing apart, clean certain parts, refill and/or replace wick, and put back together in about 60 seconds without hurrying. Maybe once every-other day (other than replacing or refilling). Not a big deal. Was just a matter of figuring out *how* to do it and *what* needs to be done, as well as how to use it during operation in the first place. With anything else I guess.

----------


## Rick

Do you offer a Cliff Notes version of posts?

----------


## hunter63

LOL......
Clif Notes...Good one.
I just "liked" ( passed tense) smoking.

----------


## NightSG

I vacuum sealed a few pounds of cigarette tobacco, then a couple pounds of home grown cured tobacco leaves to see how it would be in a year.  Both survived just fine.  The store bought cig tobacco tasted just a bit stale, but it was fairly cheap stuff to start with so it might have been that way before I sealed it up.

I would go with small packages, though, since you wouldn't want to have a whole pound drying out at once, and ~1 ounce packets are essentially small bills in barter.  (Plus you can trade with a couple of small packets without anyone seeing how much more you've got in your stash.  Good plan for gasoline, coffee, matches, batteries and other items, too.  I used to vacuum seal 6 rounds of .357 hunting handloads, and single mag fills for other guns as well, simply so I could grab x number of complete reloads on the way to a hunt.  Trading 10 rounds of .22LR or one Garand clip of .30-06 without potential looters finding out you have several full boxes worth buried in the woods could save your life.)

----------


## hunter63

> I vacuum sealed a few pounds of cigarette tobacco, then a couple pounds of home grown cured tobacco leaves to see how it would be in a year.  Both survived just fine.  The store bought cig tobacco tasted just a bit stale, but it was fairly cheap stuff to start with so it might have been that way before I sealed it up.
> 
> I would go with small packages, though, since you wouldn't want to have a whole pound drying out at once, and ~1 ounce packets are essentially small bills in barter.  (Plus you can trade with a couple of small packets without anyone seeing how much more you've got in your stash.  Good plan for gasoline, coffee, matches, batteries and other items, too.  I used to vacuum seal 6 rounds of .357 hunting handloads, and single mag fills for other guns as well, simply so I could grab x number of complete reloads on the way to a hunt.  Trading 10 rounds of .22LR or one Garand clip of .30-06 without potential looters finding out you have several full boxes worth buried in the woods could save your life.)


Now that tip is the best I have heard in a very long time......Very good advice....
Applies to cash stash as well.....don't just carry big bills for emergencies....The guy that pulls you out of a ditch isn't gonna make change.

Rep sent.

----------


## NicJhonas

Though tobacco can easily be preserved for long term use as compared to vape e-liquids when using ***Removed Link**** :1eye:  :1eye: .

----------


## Rick

Dang! Did you just try to spam us? Seriously? BAM! Outta here.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, you can hardly blame him.  His habit is baaaaaaaaaaaaaad.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

How did my thread get resurrected three years after I posted it?

This thing is so old, I forgot I posted it.

Thanks for waking me up on this forum anyway...

----------

